# Roundel reports E90 M3 – V8 coupe, cabrio, sedan



## asnpcwiz (Jun 28, 2004)

RudeBoy said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://www.germancarfans.com/spyphotos.cfm/spyphotoid/6050228.001/bmw/1.html


NOOOOOOO, that thing has the ugliest a$$ I've ever seen...there goes my dreams of a new M3 next year. :bawling:  :bawling:


----------

